# Post season skin -Bromley 4/12



## slatham (Apr 16, 2017)

A bit late but nevertheless. Skinned up for a couple of runs at Bromley April 12th. Solid coverage - half the mountain could have been opened. Turned into a Bluebird late afternoon. Ironically my first turns of the season were a pre-season skin up Bromley after the 12" storm right before Thanksgiving. 


Thruway above



Corkscrew



Snow depth at the top of Thurway



Twister



Gear


----------



## kingslug (Apr 17, 2017)

Cool...


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 17, 2017)

How do you skin with that binding setup ?


----------



## moresnow (Apr 17, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> How do you skin with that binding setup ?


BCA Alpine Trekker.

https://www.rei.com/product/715585/backcountry-access-alpine-trekker-ski-touring-adapters


----------



## slatham (Apr 17, 2017)

The binding inserts are in the snow between the skis and the pack. Working well so far. It's a heavier set up but I only skin a few times a year and all in bounds. Usually it's for first tracks after a dump and before lifts open.


----------



## skifree (Apr 17, 2017)

whats the beverage chillin in the snow?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice! Looking over at Bromley last weekend from Statton, it looked like the coverage was good. Glad to see you made it out for some turns.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## tnt1234 (Apr 17, 2017)

slatham said:


> The binding inserts are in the snow between the skis and the pack. Working well so far. It's a heavier set up but I only skin a few times a year and all in bounds. Usually it's for first tracks after a dump and before lifts open.



Awesome...I think I'll get a pair of those...been interested in trying AT out, but would only use them once or twice a season I'm sure.  Seems like the right compromise.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 17, 2017)

slatham said:


> The binding inserts are in the snow between the skis and the pack. Working well so far. It's a heavier set up but I only skin a few times a year and all in bounds. Usually it's for first tracks after a dump and before lifts open.



Something new for me, being a Pa. skier , AT is almost non existant down here but really fun when conditions permit (every 5yrs LOL). My Dukes are about 3lbs 3oz . I looked up Griffons which I think you're on ? 2lbs 4oz . Adding the Trekkers at 1lb 5oz your setup is about 6oz heavier than Dukes but you could buy lighter downhill boots and make up for the difference . Haven't priced Dukes lately but I'm guessing boots would be about the same. I went with dynafit ST Radicals a few years ago and it took a bit of getting used to with the quirks. The older I get the more the weight kills my downhill fun, litterally dropped 3lbs per ski by going with AT boots , skis and the ST's. I still ski them on goormers but avoid bumps.

Trekkers are a nice option to have though , you could do some side country and skin back up.


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2017)

moresnow said:


> BCA Alpine Trekker.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/715585/backcountry-access-alpine-trekker-ski-touring-adapters



They seem to be out of stock eveywhere.  I thought that would be a cost effective approach but almost as much as the binding itself.

Here is another https://www.daymakertouring.com/products/daymakers-alpine-touring-adapters-1


----------



## moresnow (Apr 18, 2017)

dlague said:


> They seem to be out of stock eveywhere.  I thought that would be a cost effective approach but almost as much as the binding itself.
> 
> Here is another https://www.daymakertouring.com/products/daymakers-alpine-touring-adapters-1


If you really have your heart set on them.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/BCA-BACKCOUNT...%3A81bc0a5b15b0a606414c95f6fffcaa21%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## slatham (Apr 18, 2017)

skifree said:


> whats the beverage chillin in the snow?



Given that part of my skin up was on the Long Trail I felt Long Trail Ale was appropriate!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 20, 2017)

I went with an AT setup a while ago for my AVI course at Alta. I like that everything is lighter, whether I'm climbing or not. The best part of the boots is the Vibram soles. You can walk around and go up and down stairs like a human.


----------

